# A morning newspaper to your inbox



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone recently pointed me to tabbloid.com - a program by Hewlett Packard. It combines RSS feeds into a pdf then emails it to you at a time you schedule. So you can set it up to get the items in the newspaper you want to read, e.g. home news, sport news, music reviews etc - maybe even copying the feed from a cartoon strip like Dilbert or one of the ones from Darkgate (e.g. Tarzan, Garfield etc).

Most news sites & blogs have RSS feeds, such as the NME, BBC, Rolling Stone, Private Eye etc etc, so you can really make the daily newspaper you want. Most only allow headlines on their RSS but the Guardian (UK) for one gives full access (plus the other RSS feeds usually give the headlines, then the first one or two sentences that are hyperlinked to the full article if you want to read more). There are plenty of news/trade websites with full access too, especially WordPress blogs.

It's completely free and you don't even have to register. It's nice waking up to a newspaper again. Newsagents are the thing I miss most about Britain.


----------

